# Wiedereinsteiger sucht Casual-/Erwachsenengilde - Horde



## Cruysen (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich versuche mich mal kurz zu fassen. 
Deshalb erstmal zu mir:
Männlich, jenseits der 30, berufstätig, Familie, auch noch andere Hobbys. Erfahrung seit Classic-Zeiten, nun aber mit längerer Pause hinter mir. Spiele jetzt ein paar Wochen wieder, aber alleine ist auch doof. Eher Hobby-Spieler zum entspannen. Kein Interesse an "Progress", wenig Interesse an Raids. Schwerpunkt liegt auf Instanzen, Leveln, Twinks etc. Meine Onlinezeiten sind eher unregelmäßig, je nah Zeit und Lust.
Die meisten meiner Charaktere liegen auf der silbernen Hand. Ich würde aber auch einen Neuanfang in Betracht ziehen, sofern das akzeptiert wird. Ein Char-Transfer möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden.

Ich suche nach einer Gilde auf Hordeseite. Allianz kommt nicht in Frage. Ich hab es auf Seiten der Allianz ausprobiert, und da komme ich gar nicht mit klar. Server dann eigentlich egal, sollte nur kein PvP-Server sein. Ich lege wert auf ordentlichen, erwachsenen, freundlichen Umgang miteinander. Wäre schön, wenn man zumindest zu den Hauptzeiten auch immer eine handvoll Spieler online findet, um gemeinsam Aktionen zu starten.

Das wäre es von mir.
Bei Fragen, einfach fragen.
Gruß,
cruysen


----------



## ShashlicvsUschi (9. Februar 2014)

Cruysen schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich versuche mich mal kurz zu fassen.
> Deshalb erstmal zu mir:
> Männlich, jenseits der 30, berufstätig, Familie, auch noch andere Hobbys. Erfahrung seit Classic-Zeiten, nun aber mit längerer Pause hinter mir. Spiele jetzt ein paar Wochen wieder, aber alleine ist auch doof. Eher Hobby-Spieler zum entspannen. Kein Interesse an "Progress", wenig Interesse an Raids. Schwerpunkt liegt auf Instanzen, Leveln, Twinks etc. Meine Onlinezeiten sind eher unregelmäßig, je nah Zeit und Lust.
> ...



Moin, 

vielleicht sind wir eine Gemeinschaft die zu Dir passt?!?

Wer wir sind und wo?

Darf ich vorstellen? Wir sind Senseless eine kleine Ü30-Gilde auf dem gut besuchten PvE-Server Blackhand. Unsere übersichtliche Gemeinschaft beherbergt im Moment ~ 50 Spieler. Untereinander kennen wir uns schon zum Teil seit Jahren und sind dadurch auch ein gut eingespieltes, funktionierendes Team. Eine Massengilde werdet ihr bei uns nicht finden.

In unserer Gilde findet ihr die unterschiedlichsten Spieler, von ein paar Leutchen die in angenehmer Atmosphäre ausschließlich leveln möchten, bis hin zu Raidinteressierten die neben ihrem RL den Content erfolgreich bestreiten wollen. Wir verstehen uns nicht als Progress Gilde, vielmehr als eine Gemeinschaft die den jeweilig aktuellen Content mit Erfolg & Spaß bestreitet. Bisher konnten wir jeden Content Prenerv clearen und uns dem einen oder anderen Boss im heroischen Modus erfolgreich widmen.

Der Altersdurchschnitt unserer Gilde ist nicht mehr im jugendlichen Bereich, aus diesem Grund suchen wir Spieler im Alter von 30+ Jahren. Auf ein gutes Gildenklima legen wir viel Wert. Hilfsbereitschaft und Zusammenspiel wird bei uns GROSS geschrieben. Hier soll Platz sein für individuelle Anpassungen die sich durch das RL ergeben, aus diesem Grund ist hier auch Platz für Berufstätige (Schichtarbeitern).

Zudem muss man ergänzen, dass wir für Egoismus, Geltungsdrang und Unfreundlichkeit keinen Platz in unserer kleinen Gemeinschaft haben. Das Spiel soll Spaß bringen und keine unangenehme Verpflichtung sein.

Um erfolgreich gemeinsam raiden zu können ist uns wichtig, dass ihr Eure gewählte Klasse gerne spielt und diese auch beherrscht. Zum Wiederaufbau unserer internen 10ner-Stammgruppe sind wir aktuell auf der Suche nach ein paar weiteren Spielern (nur Mainchar):

- Raidstamm komplett

*(Du hast Interesse, aber Deine Klasse ist momentan nicht dabei? Nicht abschrecken lassen! Wir rekrutieren, auch im Hinblick auf das neue Addon WoD weitere Spieler die zu uns passen!)*

Was wir bieten:
&#8226; Gildenstufe 25
&#8226; eine erwachsene Gemeinschaft
&#8226; Hilfsbereitschaft
&#8226; total verrückte Leute
&#8226; eine noch verrücktere Gildenleitung
&#8226; eine gut vorbereitete Raidleitung
&#8226; jede Menge Spaß & Sarkasmus
&#8226; einen ruhigen Ort zum Leveln
&#8226; 2 Raidtage pro Woche, Twinkraid, Flexraids und Erfolgsruns alter Raids
&#8226; Reparaturkosten werden (limitiert nach Rang) von der Gildenbank übernommen

Was wir suchen:
&#8226; erwachsene, freundliche, zuverlässige und teamfähige Spieler
&#8226; einen stabilen Rechner, ein funktionierendes Headset, sowie eine stabile Internetverbindung
&#8226; Erfahrung und Beherrschung der eigenen Klasse
&#8226; ClearXP nhc und einen Gearstand von 560+

Der Content:
Wir wollen im Februar frisch motiviert mit dem heroischen Modus starten. Auf dem Plan stehen die ersten Bosse, die in diesem Schwierigkeitsbereich für den Start sinnvoll sind. Unsere Kenntnisse liegen zwischen ClearXP bis zu 4/14 hc und einem durchschnittlichen Gearstand von 560+.

Sollten wir euer Interesse geweckt haben bewerbt euch einfach. Wer bist Du? Was macht Dich aus? Ebenfalls bitten wir Dich um einen Amory-Link, damit wir uns ein Bild machen können.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr mich einfach anschreiben (Uschi#2317). Gerne treffen wir uns mit Euch für ein persönliches Gespräch im TS³ um Euch Rede und Antwort zu stehen.

Wir freuen uns auf DICH!
Shashlic


----------

